# Siding question



## kkri49 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a wharehouse, served by a siding. In order to be prototypically correct, how close can the tracks come to the building? N scale

kkri49


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know about physical distance, but the prototype siding to a warehouse gets the car less than a foot from the building.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Put myself thru college unloading box cars (now this was back in the late 1960's) and the space seemed to run from 1 foot to 3 feet.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

carl is 100% correct, i worked for a trucking company that had a warehouse and we loaded box cars and it was within 1-3 feet


----------

